# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  My Web Host Fails/Wins?

## TwistedPixel

So I seen a guild name I thought was pretty nice. I went to my host to see if the domain was available. 

I'll let the SS speak for itself.:msn_disappointed:




I fully expect this domain to be registered withing 5 minutes of posting this. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Praesto

Crit. Major Crit

----------

